# My First Cowboy Carving....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all! I thought I would post my most recent piece. This one carving was a lot of firsts for me. First cowboy, first large figure (9 1/2 inches tall) first one with both hands out of the pockets and first carving with attaching a separate hand ( pistol hand),first time attaching something to a carved hand (whiskey bottle) and first carving that I have spent 2 weeks working on .

He is 9 1/2 inches tall buy approx 2 3/4 wide and carved from basswood. This piece of wood carved fantastic and weighs practically nothing. I cut the pattern out on the band saw from one of Harold Enlows books and then modified it and fitted a separate hand with a pistol in it which I lost a lot of sleep over wondering if I would screw it up. I was happy with that result. Also added a whiskey bottle carved in 2 pieces from birch dowell stock.

I wanted to make him look mean and have a sneer on his face. I am calling it "Looking For Trouble" Not sure if I pulled that off or not we will see what it looks like painted but overall I am really happy with this carving and will paint him up soon. I think I will be adding whiskers to his face. I will mount this one on a base when done I think. I am also hooked on cowboys now!

Thanks for looking as always!

Corey


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

oh great something else i now what to try my hand at
wow thats really good!!! Nice Job


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*cowboys*

Frank Lee here---I think you have all your goals in what you have posted. ! If there Commendations within the "Forums" I think they are in order ! Excellent work !


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

You nailed this one to the letter as stated in my email. You have raised your own bar and will have a tough time topping this one bud :dance3:

FANTASTIC job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice Corey

I think I know that guy 


=====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Corey,

Wonderful job well done. I can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

VERY, VERY nice! Well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful job, Corey!!! You are becoming a true artisan. I think you have found your calling. Can't wait to see him all painted up.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you all very much. I appreciate it. It was a big carving for me and I am pretty happy with it. I have it painted now and the hands all glued up permanently and ready to put the BLO and poly on it. 

Thanks again,

Corey


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations on an outstanding piece of work, where did you get such talent? Sure wish I had just a little.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great piece Corey. He even has bowed legs. Can't wait for the painted version.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so cool!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Corey, with a face like that, shouldn't he have a bow and arrows and a feather in his hat? What happens to the gun when he gets tired of holding it? Now that I've had my fun, I need hardly tell you, my long lost friend, that it's a piece to be really proud of, such talent isn't something that you can get from books or videos, it's something inherent in your make-up.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Wish I could do that.
Fantastic work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all! Glad you liked it. Harry, when he empty's that pistol he will throw it to the ground and grab the knife that is in his boot.. ha ha. No gun belt cause he left it laying in the cat house before he came down stairs... ha ha. 

Here he is all painted up. 
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

WOW Corey

Your BOSS did a great job painting him  WOW..  HE MADE ME lol lol 

the bottle is a nice touch   his eye's are just great along with the bow legs hahahahaha WOW



=====


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

I can think of no words to do him justice!

You have out done yourself pal!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Corey,

your cowboy looks great! im not jealous of your talent, i just wish i had a small amount,lol

you did a great job deserve all the compliments and more!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That is an excellent job, you do amazing work!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm lost for words Corey.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL... Bobj, thanks all for your words. I am real proud of this one. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice indeed Corey. Nice touch on the five o'clock shadow.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Corey, that is ONE BAD HOMBRE! I love it!!!!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Yet again Corey you produce a result that is extremely impressive. I love looking at your work, thanks again!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Excellent work!..It's really cool seeing how your skills progress with each of the carvings that you've posted. The first ones turned out great but the amount of detail you put into this one is really awesome..thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

That cowboy is fabulous, Corey!
I would love to do something like that, but I still haven't carved anything.
Do you recommend any specific book or website?
How did you learn to do such a great job? 
Hints, tips, etc??

~Julie~


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you very much to all my friends here. I know I don't post much other than carvings here but this is what I do these days. I do have some routing to do and make some custom bases coming up! 

Julie and others who would like to try carving.... it does not have to be expensive to carve. A good knife is all you really need but a good knife and a good basic set of gouges and a v tool is what I started with. All for about 50.00 and wear a glove! 

I would point you all to this guy, my friend Gene Messer he is wonderful to watch carve and the boot project was my first one and the projects are free: YouTube - whittler0507's Channel
He has many many videos on U-tube now and go back to the very first ones and see the projects. Boots and shoes are great first projects and fun to do so I would suggest Larry Green's Boots and Shoes. Also First Carving Projects by Larry Green and others ( includes a boot) . 

Carving takes lots of practice but is not hard and I have done i don't know how many carvings in the first 14 months but with each one you just get better. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Okay Corey... I have watched all of Gene's videos and now ready to watch yours. Please provide the link :haha:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey I might try that in the future Bob! But right now I am too damn slow, it woudl take 50 parts for one of my carvings... lol!

Corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Corey what can I say but outstanding , :sold:


----------

